# wireless ralink seems completely messed up



## js0000 (Nov 8, 2012)

hi

Not sure what I did wrong, but it was something. I have a cisco branded usb wireless network interface [model wusb54gc] which shows up on my FreeBSD 9.0 system as run0. I used it on this very same system to connect to my wrt54g router which was running dd-wrt at the time.

After installing openwrt on the router, everything has been great- except I can't get the FreeBSD box to connect using the usb interface any more. The usb interface works on other devices to connect to openwrt router. 

I'm adding the output from both ifconfig(8) and wlandebug(8). I have read and re-read the wireless pages in the handbook and for the life of me can't figure this out.

I initially put WPA AES on for encryption but I'm all the way down to an unecrypted access point [filter by mac address] (which was where I started or ended with ddwrt), but nothing.

Any help is appreciated.


```
run0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 00:23:69:0e:e9:b1
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
        status: associated
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:23:69:0e:e9:b1
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid hifi-wifi channel 5 (2432 MHz 11g)
        country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
        protmode CTS wme

ugen4.2: <Ralink> at usbus4
run0: <1.0> on usbus4
run0: MAC/BBP RT3070 (rev 0x0200), RF RT2020 (MIMO 1T1R), address 00:23:69:0e:e9:b1
run0: firmware RT2870 loaded
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:23:69:0e:e9:b1
wlan0: ieee80211_check_scan: active scan, append
wlan0: scan_update_locked: current scanner is <none:none>, switch to <wlan0:STA>
wlan0: start_scan_locked: active scan, duration 2147483647 mindwell 0 maxdwell 0, desired mode auto, flush
wlan0: scan set 1g, 6g, 11g, 7g, 2g, 3g, 4g, 5g, 8g, 9g, 10g dwell min 20ms max 200ms
wlan0: scan_task: chan   1b ->   1g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   1g ->   6g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   6g ->  11g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan  11g ->   7g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   7g ->   2g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   2g ->   3g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   3g ->   4g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   4g ->   5g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   5g ->   8g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   8g ->   9g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   9g ->  10g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: sta_pick_bss: no scan candidate
wlan0: scan_task: done, restart [ticks 236947, dwell min 20 scanend 2147718150]
wlan0: scan_task: chan  10g ->   1g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   1g ->   6g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   6g ->  11g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan  11g ->   7g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   7g ->   2g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   2g ->   3g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   3g ->   4g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   4g ->   5g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   5g ->   8g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   8g ->   9g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: scan_task: chan   9g ->  10g [active, dwell min 20ms max 200ms]
wlan0: sta_pick_bss: no scan candidate
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2012)

js0000 said:
			
		

> I initially put WPA AES on for encryption but I'm all the way down to an unecrypted access point [filter by mac address] (which was where I started or ended with ddwrt), but nothing.


I can't help with your issue unfortunately but I just wanted to note that MAC address filtering is absolutely useless. MAC addreses are transmitted in the clear (even if you enable encryption) and it's trivial to change ones MAC address.


----------



## js0000 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ouch! thx for the lesson- I know I have a lot to learn. 

I'm giving up on the old cisco/linksys hardware and ordered a dlink dwl-g142 after reading in these forums for a while. I will start again with wpa aes ccmp and work downward until I find something that works. Hopefully, all of the thrashing about I did with my current set up will make it a bit easier next time.


----------



## mamalos (Nov 12, 2012)

Try removing all network settings concerning your wireless setup from /etc/rc.conf and the run: 


```
# ifconfig wlan0 destroy
# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev run0
# ifconfig wlan0 up scan
# ifconfig wlan0 list scan
```

What do you see? If *ifconfig* does not return your SSID, then there is probably some problem with your wifi-card with respect to the driver. If you see your SSID on the air, I'd suggest you reconfigured your WiFi to allow non-encrypted connections and then run:


```
# ifconfig wlan0 ssid [B]your_ssid[/B] DHCP
```

To connect to it. If this fails, post your logs. If not, check your wpa_supplicant configuration to see what's wrong.


----------

